# Baby Columbian Rainbow Boa Constrictor For Sale, Sheffield



## K3RM (Dec 24, 2009)

Hello peeps,

Got a beautiful baby female Boa for sale . . 15" long and 4 months old.

Unfortunately, me and my partner have decided to emigrate to Australia so we cannot take her with us.

We are looking to find her the loving home she deserves as she is a really friendly snake.

Will put a picture up asap, please don't hesitate to get in touch if you are interested.

Cheers,
K3RM


----------

